# Warped Gheenoe?



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Gheenoe’s are not square and level, this is normal.

This is my best recommendation. 
Used the eye of a craftsman to get it close.
Used the eye of an artist to get it right.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

I would be careful trying to twist it back into shape and then glassing everything around that new shape. MOST boats are not truly square and level this is normal. But when you try to just force it into place like that you are obviously adding stresses into the fiberglass. If you permanently hold that in place by glassing the new deck and stringers to that shape you might be getting your self into trouble. I would think that gheenoe's are made with a certain amount of glass to be strong yet remain light as possible. Well if you pre-stress the glass and then run the boat hard it is more likely to crack!! 

Sorry for an unorganized thought there I hope you understand what I am trying to say :-[


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Do Not* twist it back into shape, work with what you have.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If boats are all female,
does that make Gheenoes...
Twisted Sisters?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I wouldn't say their twisted.

I think it's that the top edges are hand trimmed and it's not necessary that it's level for the boat to work. The decks and seat are then placed in and close enough is good enough until we start putting level and squares to them.

Remember you get what you pay for, and in my opinion you get more that you pay for with a Gheenoe.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with the previous posters ...

DO NOT Twist it streight !!!

My 13 footer is 1/8" off level No Biggie ....

Perfect is NOT affordable ! That is Why a Caiman is 30 Grand ! and a Classic is Under 2 Grand ! I will Take the Gheenoe EVERY Time !!!

I will PM You with my "little Secret"

Dave


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips and the PMs. Dave....your secret is safe with me. 

My first clue that the hull had a slight twist to it was when I cut out the baitwell. The baitwell was a half inch taller on one side.......sitting in the boat....you really didn't notice. Ya know....when you start dissecting these boats....you can actually get into the mind of Harley Gheen. I can see his line of thought when designing and building the Gheenoe:

1. build a lightweight hull
2. use a low cost method of manufacture
3. ....all while maintaining a reasonable degree of quality.

I was hoping someone would say something like, "that's the way they were designed so when you power-up the outboard, the twist disappears due to the torque action of the motor".

Thanks again for all the tips and I'll take the braces off tonight and let her go where she may. After all....she is a little beyond her years 

Here's a few "before" photos:

Just got her home and cleaned up.









The "old school" decal:









The pedestal seats are not very sturdy and had to be removed. I trimmed about 40 pounds when I did away with this setup. Waterlogged plywood and foam were removed.









My son and I are rebuilding her with composite panels (Home Depot foam board sandwiched between exterior luan....coated in epoxy). Pictures forthcoming)


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

No Wonder It was made by the "clowns' in Georga that Now make Riverhawks ...

The Real deal Gheenoes are made With Pride in Titusville


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

This is not a flaw! Gheenoes are made with a slant in the transom to compensate for prop torque. Thats why they ride level on plane.

Sorry BG for letting the secret out. :


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

> This is not a flaw! Gheenoes are made with a slant in the transom to compensate for prop torque. Thats why they ride level on plane.
> 
> Sorry BG for letting the secret out. :


I feel much better now!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I wouldn't say their twisted.
> 
> I think it's that the top edges are hand trimmed and it's not necessary that it's level for the boat to work. The decks and seat are then placed in and close enough is good enough until we start putting level and squares to them.
> 
> Remember you get what you pay for, and in my opinion you get more that you pay for with a Gheenoe.


Well said. I think this applies to the Highsiders and Classics especially. The Lo Tides have stepped up the quality of production.




> This is not a flaw! Gheenoes are made with a slant in the transom to compensate for prop torque. Thats why they ride level on plane.
> 
> Sorry BG for letting the secret out. :


Not sure if I agree with this but its an interesting theory.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

when I first read the title of this thread I was hoping this would be a discussion about one of the two:
1) someone had FINALLY rigged their Gheenoe with a flux capacitor and brought Marty McFly and Doc back from the future to microskiff.com (where else would they want to go first):









"when this baby hits 88 mph, you're going to see some serious chit"

2) someone had FINALLY rigged their Gheenoe with a pair of these - obviously from an old parted-out USS Enterprise:










BUT - since this post has NOTHING to do with the aforementioned items, your Gheenoe looks straight to me...

Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=bravo.gif] Way to bring the funny! [smiley=smilie-applause.gif]


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> I agree with the previous posters ...
> 
> DO NOT Twist it streight !!!
> 
> ...


For the record we've never built a 30k Caimen and they start alot less than that.
~ Kevin


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry about That Keven ...I Just know Your Stuff IS the Ferrari Of Microskiffs and Beyond the Budget of The average Buyer ...

Of Course I would LOVE to Own one ....

Dave


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

No worries Dave and thank you for the kind words!

We try to fit a budget and the Inshore16 is one that has the fit/finish and a good price point too. Again, thank you man...
Kevin


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

*Update.....*

My son (I bought the boat for him) strips latex paint that had been applied by the previous owner. Note-choose a stripper that will not affect the fiberglass and epoxy! This particular brand worked great and we were able to strip down to the original glass.










Mass grinedage....










Deck install....










Front deck.....










Full pimp......



















For power...I opted for a very simplistic Briggs & Stratton 5hp 4-stroke air cooled motor. Perfect for a teenager....no oil/gas mix, no impeller so mud and trash is not a problem and the motor will actually get the boat on plane with two folks aboard.










The boat concept was to be a hybrid....used for both flyfishing the shallows and duck hunting in the winter. 

Thanks for a great forum!

Bartender....a round for my peeps.


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats an awesome rebuild, looks great.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

GREAT JOB!


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

Good Job.

Next time put some eyes on that kid when he's running the grinder.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Outstanding Work [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## PatKent (Mar 29, 2009)

There are very few boats that are built as acurate as we wish they were.It only matters when you need to add something to the boat as you did.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll prolly get my a$$ beat the next time I'm at JB's for even asking this, but... do Riverhawks and Peenoe's (past or present) have the same design issue?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> I'll prolly get my a$$ beat the next time I'm at JB's for even asking this, but... do Riverhawks and Peenoe's (past or present) have the same design issue?



who cares. your a dead man now.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> > I'll prolly get my a$$ beat the next time I'm at JB's for even asking this, but... do Riverhawks and Peenoe's (past or present) have the same design issue?
> 
> 
> 
> who cares. your a dead man now.




Curtisss, don't forget...He's armed  ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > > I'll prolly get my a$$ beat the next time I'm at JB's for even asking this, but... do Riverhawks and Peenoe's (past or present) have the same design issue?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Hey! There is a Gheenoe parked at my house again!!!

Besides..if I shot Curtiss, how would we contain the alcohol spill ?  We would be feeding the birds coffee for a week ;D ;D


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice rebuild! You should post it on the Custom Gheenoe.com forum also.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not worried about the birds...but be careful with any open flames... [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------

